# Missions (BBC 4) - any one watching?



## Matteo (May 25, 2018)

A ten-part French sci fi series about a human mission to Mars (actually, more than one hence the "s").  The first four episodes (two at a time on Thursday evening) have been pretty good.

Spoilers below (highlight text - can't figure out the proper way)

Elon Musk character with his crew is almost there when over-taken by NASA using an experimental drive.  That crashes on the surface with no survivors. The main protagonists find a Russian cosmonaut that was last heard of burning up in the Earth's atmosphere back in 1967.  Except, is he?  He seems to have three DNA strands...
It's worth a look, but let me know what you think.


----------



## Ursa major (May 25, 2018)

To hide spoiler text, select the text that you want to be hidden and then click on the *...* button (to the immediate left of the camera icon) and then click on spoiler. If you don't want to give your spoiler a custom title, leave the input field blank before clicking on Continue. And that's it.



Spoiler: spoiler with custom title



spoiler with customs title





Spoiler



spoiler without title


I'd have done this for you... but I didn't want to red the hidden text....


----------



## Droflet (May 25, 2018)

I've been looking for this for a while. Hopefully it will make it way to my neck of the woods.


----------



## Matteo (May 25, 2018)

Ursa major said:


> To hide spoiler text, select the text that you want to be hidden and then click on the *...* button (to the immediate left of the camera icon) and then click on spoiler. If you don't want to give your spoiler a custom title, leave the input field blank before clicking on Continue. And that's it.
> 
> I'd have done this for you... but I didn't want to red the hidden text....


Ah, thanks Ursa - I missed that.  Though (at least on my screen) when I 'hover' over those icons the indications come up as a little light grey box with white writing (on a white background...).  So it's easy to miss I suppose.  

And now I see it's marked as 'insert'.  Since spoilers are used a fair bit here, any chance of a dedicated icon?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 25, 2018)

Matteo said:


> Since spoilers are used a fair bit here, any chance of a dedicated icon?



Do you see the text formatting symbols at the top of the reply box? Look at the one with three dots then a downward-pointing arrow - spoilers is in the list of tags there.


----------



## Matteo (May 25, 2018)

Yes, I see it (thanks to Ursa) but I was just wondering whether it could have its own icon.  I suppose once you know it's there, there's no need.

So...



Spoiler



In _The Sixth Sense_, Bruce Willis is dead.



Heh!


----------



## JunkMonkey (Nov 3, 2022)

Four years later...

My Number 2 daughter and I are are currently watching. It's on BBC iPlayer. I'm quite enjoying it apart from some if the technical plot convenient stuff that always happens in this type of show. Why for instance isn't there a constant chatter between the crew and earth? Even with a 40 or so minute delay (from memory, don't shout at me if I'm wrong) there would be a constant back and forth of communication between Mars and Earth. And the fact that once the crew had got there there seemed to be very little in the way of scientific exploration or inquiery going on is puzzling.

The central mystery is holding up 4 episodes in but I'm finding the mise en scène a bit thin.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 3, 2022)

I've not heard of this, but it does sound interesting.


----------

